# strategia używania flag USE

## MMW

Witam wszystkich Forumowiczów po raz pierwszy   :Smile: 

Mam jedno poważne pytanie natury ogólnej: jakš strategię ustawiania flag przyjšć, tzn. czy definiować ich jak najwięcej w make.conf, czy raczej ograniczyć flagi i wyłšczenia flag (te z minusem) do kilku podstawowych, a resztę okrelać przy instalacji konkretnego programu. 

Z tego, co wyczytałem, jeli flaga była ustawiona lokalnie dla konkretnego programu, to przy aktualizacji nie będzie ona brana pod uwagę. Jak radzš dowiadczeni użytkownicy Gentoo: maksymalizować liczbę definicji flag w make.conf, czy dobierać je indywidualnie do instalacji każdego programu? Problemem przy podejciu indywidualnym sš metapakiety, jak choćby KDE. 

Acha, jeli chodzi o zastosowanie komputera, to ma być to multimedialny desktop, czyli wszystkie kodeki, ALSA itp., wsparcie dla mediów strumieniowych, działajšce pod KDE (ale GTK też musi być, choćby dla Firefox czy Open Office.

Co radzicie, jakš strategię długofalowš nadawania flag przyjšć, żeby potem nie rekompilować całego systemu przy byle okazji?

Edycja: z przyjemnociš przeczytam polsko- i anglojęzyczne artykuły na ten temat, o ile sš gdzie w sieci dostępne   :Smile: 

----------

## mbar

oczy mnie bolą od tych krzaczorów, nawet nie doczytałem do końca  :Shocked: 

----------

## MMW

Jakich krzaczorów   :Question:  Czy tu trzeba uzywac jakiegos specjalnego kodowania? Pisze spod Windows z pracy... Przepraszam, nie wiedzialem   :Crying or Very sad: 

----------

## SlashBeast

ISO8859-2.

----------

## canis_lupus

 *MMW wrote:*   

> Czy tu trzeba uzywac jakiegos specjalnego kodowania?

 

Nie specjalnego tylko normalnego.

----------

## Arfrever

Zainstaluj "app-portage/gentoolkit". Przed instalacją zawsze używaj opcji "--pretend --tree --verbose", czyli w skrócie "-ptv". Gdy widzisz jakieś nowe flagi, przeczytaj przykładowo:

```
euse -i FLAGA_1 FLAGA_2 FLAGA_3
```

Flagi globalne ustawiaj w "make.conf", a lokalne w "package.use".

(Ponadto, po pierwszej instalacji Gentoo dobrze jest przeczytać opisy wszystkich flag globalnych w "/usr/portage/profiles/use.desc" i odpowiednio ustawić je w "make.conf".)

Perduodu linkėjimus

ArfreverLast edited by Arfrever on Tue Aug 28, 2007 6:07 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## Radioaktywny

Witam

Warto zapoznać się także z programem ufed.

----------

## lmmsci

Myślę, że najlepiej jest używać odpowiednich wpisów w /etc/portage/package.use

Dzięki temu masz spokój z ustawianiem flag za każdym razem przy upgrade'ach, pakiety masz skompilowane tak, jak chcesz, bez zbytniego śmietnika w /etc/make.conf (tam można wrzucić flagi najbardziej oczywiste, typu alsa czy co tam...).

Ja osobiście jeśli chcę najpierw coś sprawdzić (czy działa tak, jak tego sobie życzę), kompiluję jakiś pakiet:

```
USE="flga_ktora_sprawdzam" emerge pakiet
```

a potem - jeśli wszystko gra - dorzucam tę flagę do /etc/portage/package.use. Oczywiście można to zrobić od razu, ale wolę się upewnić, że coś się nie pogryzie albo, że wszystko działa tak jak powinno   :Wink: 

Są też tacy, którzy odradzają emergowanie z USE w linii komend:

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-578466-highlight-.html

- zobacz uwagi pod moim adresem.

Polecam też

http://www.gentoo.org/doc/pl/handbook/handbook-x86.xml?part=2&chap=2

----------

## MMW

Serdecznie dziękuję za podpowiedzi - w sumie to przed wszczęciem tego wątku wykonałem wszystkie czynności i przeczytałem wszystko, co poleciliście, ale myślałem, że istnieje jakieś pogłębione studium   :Wink:  . Raz jeszcze przepraszam za kodowanie - w pracy na IE miałem ustawione 8859-2, więc nie wiem, co się stało...

----------

